# Greetings fellow Texas/ upcoming Texas events



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Hello fellow Texas hobbyist,

There are some great aquarium related events happening soon, and I wanted to share them with you. Also, it would be great if the Dallas club wanted to participate in the FOTAS convention in October (more details below). Feel free to comment here or PM me with any questions.

*July 12-13 Texas Area Killifish Organization, TAKO Belle Revue, Hampton Inn & Suites in New Braunfels, TX* *This event will include speakers throughout the weekend, a fish show, banquet, and auction. The auction will be a great opportunity to procure Killifish. Also, there will be other species of fish and dry goods. *
TAKO BELLE REVUE
SHOW AND AUCTION
The TAKO Belle Revue Show and Auction is scheduled for July 12th and 13th at the Hampton Inn & Suites, 575 Hwy 46 S, New Braunfels, Texas. Setup will begin at 6:00 AM on Saturday and the Killifish will be available for viewing to the public at 12:00 PM. Dr. Sue Katz Amburn will lead off afternoon presentations at 2:00 PM with a talk entitled ": How and What Fish See: Mops, Mates and Fishkeeping. Dr. Sue will be followed by Daniel Huston from the U.S. Fish & Wildlife. Sherolyn Craig/Lori Green will discuss betta issues. The Saturday evening, after banquet speaker will be Dr. Art Leuterman. On Sunday, the Auction will begin at 11:00 AM to afford those driving a little more drive time home. Bidder Cards are free. Advance registration is encouraged. Please email Art Leuterman with your name, address, cell and home phone number if you plan to bid at the auction. For those that cannot attend but would like to bid remotely advance arrangements must be made with Art.
Art's email address is [email protected].

*August 3 - Hill Country Cichlid Club Auction, Schertz, TX* *Civic Center 1400 Schertz Parkway 
Schertz, TX 78154 Doors open at 10am, bidding starts at noon. No charge for bidders card, 25% of sale price goes to the club for the FOTAS convention, and sellers keep 75%. Anyone is welcome to sell or bid. We normally have a great mix of cichlids, other fish, plants, live and dry foods. As well as aquariums, stands, hardscape materials and a variety of dry goods and equipment.* 
This will be our final auction before the FOTAS convention. As this is an extra auction for us all, I want to be sure that everyone knows that the proceeds from this (as well as our previous auction) is a fundraiser for the October, Federation of Texas Aquarium Societies convention. Thank you to all the people that come together and make our auctions such a great time! See you there!

*Oct. 24-26 Federation of Texas Aquarium Societies Convention, San Antonio, TX* https://www.facebook.com/groups/485957431518245/
In my opinion this is the big event of the year. I think it would be great for any and all Texas aquarium related groups to visit the convention or participate in some way. 
This event will include speakers throughout the weekend, fish shows, contests, a banquet, auctions, C.A.R.E.S. funny money auction. Also on Friday night there will be a game show that will pit club against club. There will be slots available for 8 aquarium clubs. Two teams of 4 will face off in a fish knowledge challenge. The winner will move on until the ultimate FOTAS champion is crowned. Quiz Master will be none other than Steve "unbiased" Edie! Anyone that has seen Steve in action knows to expect the unexpected. Your knowledge of aquatics could have very little to do with how well you fare! It's going to be hilarious. We will have room for eight clubs to enter so get your team together and let me know you want to participate. The winner gets bragging rights and CARES cash for the no money auction on Saturday.

The San Antonio aquatic plant club will also do a presentation on planted aquariums during the weekend. If anyone from the Dallas club would like to help with the presentation please let me know. Likewise if someone from the Dallas club has another topic they would like to speak on there is room for other presentations.

In addition we are sponsoring a planted bowl, or Jarrarium contest during FOTAS. Everyone will bring their planted jars or bowls for display during the weekend. Prizes will be awarded for 1st, 2nd and 3rd place. The main rule is the container must be 1 gallon or less. Other than that use your imagination. Imagine something like the plant jars that Michael does.


----------

